# In-Ear Headphones?



## setu4993 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a Creative EP-630 which has stopped working now...

And I was wondering which one should I go for now. Pretty decent base and treble is my requirement.

I was looking at the EP-830 but it seems it's out of stock everywhere.

My budget is around 1500.

I would prefer if it's sum well known brand. As in Sony or Sennheiser or something...

Thanks!

Also, where and what price can I get them for? I'm in Mumbai!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

my ep-630 served me for almost a year, now the volume/performance of the right driver is almost gone. i liked them a lot. 

well, bro, looks like we both gotta look for new headphones now


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 31, 2011)

My EP-630 served me for some 18 months !

The sound's still amazing but the left earpiece is dead .

I was also looking at the Sony MDR-EX50LP right now. Seems nice too !

I am pretty confused what to buy now, though . Lol ...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 31, 2011)

i've just bought ep630 1 week back. It's great


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

Sennheiser Inear Earphone CX 180 - 1.2K
Sony Monitor In Ear Headphones MDREX57 - 1.3K

Razer Moray Black - 1.5K


----------



## techplugger (Mar 31, 2011)

u can go for iball iRocker this is very reasonable and cool one in style and having gud bass and volume also


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

How about jvc marsmallows @ Rs550?


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

@Gauravs90 - No doubt about that! But, I already have used them... Don't want to buy the same ones again...

@mailme.manju - Thanks for the options . Will read a few reviews and decide among them...
Edit: I seem to be impressed with the Sony one. What's the difference between the SL and LP? And eBay shows me all prices around 1.5K... Here.

@techplugger - Not really interested to buy anything iBall.

@vickybat - Neither JVC. Thanks for the option though .


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

Prices,
Sony Monitor In Ear Headphones MDREX57
 Sennheiser Inear Earphone CX 180
Razer Moray Black



setu4993 said:


> @What's the difference between the SL and LP?



I didnt get u?


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, if you check the description on the link you gave me, the first line says MDR-EX57*SL*.

And when you check the eBay link I posted, there's something called MDR-EX57*LP* too.

So, that's what I'm talking about...

Though, the Sony website doesn't say anything about the LP one.

Oh well, I just Googled it again without the keyword of the model number...
Here's what I read.

SP = Short cable
LP = Long cable
SL = Short cable with extension

Thanks for the suggestion ! Going with the Sony MDR-EX57  .


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2011)

Great enjoy music..


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

You too .


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

Good earphones, I have these. But a bit flamboyant in looks. I have extension cable one.


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Good earphones, I have these. But a bit flamboyant in looks. I have extension cable one.



You mean the SL ones?

So, the LP ones supposedly come with a single whole cable, right?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

^^Yeah SL ones 

Get the extension cable ones because I usually plug my extension cord to mobo jack and interchange it with earphones and xmini speakers. 

Now sure about LP ones. But I had a LP earphone before but 35LP or something, there was not extension cable with it.
*compareindia.in.com/media/product/2010/jul/mdr-ex35lp_b_350x263.jpg

I loved how compact and chic these looked, 57 LP is a bloat but better sound quality. Not bass heavy though.


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay... So you suggest the SL ones...

Hmmm... Will keep all that in mind ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

^^well that depends upon you, managing long cables can be cumbersome.


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder what's the difference between the SL and LP here !
Both of them are supplied with 0.9m extension cables.

Crazy! And the Sony website says there's no LP set for the MDR-EX57. WOW!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

Go with the SL then.


----------



## setu4993 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah... Gonna do that !

Thanks for the help !


----------



## kool (Oct 5, 2011)

any idea about this earphone:::
:: Philips Earhook Headphones (SHH8008) - Group Details :: 
*static.buytheprice.com/pimages/iview/1095.jpg 
for Rs.225

reply soon guys, want to buy for my Nokia 5230.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 6, 2011)

^^Ur budget? 
U could hav started a new thread...


----------



## kool (Oct 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Ur budget?
> U could hav started a new thread...



*Strictly Rs.500* i never bought expensive earphone in my life, as i think its waste of money because i cant take care of my earphone. at every 3-4 month i buy Rs.100- Rs200 earphones like quantum, creative EP-50 etc. But this time i want a good earphone. 
*I'm fitness freak, *www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/sport/musculation/animculturiste.gifso want for listening music during running on treadmill. * 

So my dear MegaMind, now  suggest me a good eraphone  for my Nokia 5230


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 6, 2011)

kool said:


> *Strictly Rs.500*



JVC Marshmallow
Soundmagic PL-11
Creative EP-630


----------



## kool (Oct 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> JVC Marshmallow
> Soundmagic PL-11
> Creative EP-630


Ok boss..........


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 6, 2011)

Also check Soundmagic PL-21 650/- a bit over ur budget, but has good bass n worth it..


----------



## kool (Oct 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Also check Soundmagic PL-21 650/- a bit over ur budget, but has good bass n worth it..



is there any other alternative in philips? And on which website i can get cheapest? Any online offer.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

Moved thread to audio section.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2011)

kool said:


> is there any other alternative in philips? And on which website i can get cheapest? Any online offer.



u can check this out:
Philips Headphones SHE3570BK


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 7, 2011)

kool said:


> is there any other alternative in philips? And on which website i can get cheapest? Any online offer.



Nope.. For exercise, i'd recommend PL-21 as it has some punchy bass.. And while exercising, Bass punch turns u ON...


----------



## kool (Oct 7, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> u can check this out:
> Philips Headphones SHE3570BK


dude, review is not good. By d way, any online offer for soundmagic, and creative earphone?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 7, 2011)

kool said:


> dude, review is not good. By d way, any online offer for soundmagic, and creative earphone?



check smc


----------



## kool (Oct 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> check smc



going to buy Soundmagic PL11. from ebay at Rs.450 with discount code. Hows its sound? and what is the difference b/w PL-21 and PL-11 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 8, 2011)

kool said:


> going to buy Soundmagic PL11. from ebay at Rs.450 with discount code. Hows its sound? and what is the difference b/w PL-21 and PL-11 ?



pl 21 has better bass than pl11..


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> pl 21 has better bass than pl11..



*OK Megamind..., now i want to buy one more cheap earphone: just select any one of these two. Because i'm getting at very cheap with huge discount code on HS18.com * 

Panasonic In-Ear Canal Earphone Headphone for iPods,MP3 : RP-HJE120E-K
*stat.homeshop18.com/homeshop18/images/product/ferrari/10May11-Acc-1615.jpg 


*OR
*
Philips SHE3570
*stat.homeshop18.com/homeshop18/images/product/delhimall/31May11-Acc-1191.jpg

======================================================================



MegaMind said:


> pl 21 has better bass than pl11..



Hey megamind, i just ordered PL-21 on LYNX-INDIA.com dont know what happened after clicking on PLACE ORDER, it didnt asked for anything, i mean it didnt re-directed to netbanking site.  just received this mail:::
_ Payment information: Please Wait For Us To Manually Check Your Order And See If We Can Process It .If We Indeed Can We Will Send You a Request For Payment Via CC-Avenue .Kindly Note Currently 8% Processing Fee Apply Currently To The Payments Via The Gateway .For More Assistance Please Call 0091-172-5087643 , 0091-172-5005067 Or chat On Live Support And Lynx Forums .

You can view your order status and history online.

We will contact you as soon as possible._  i entered this Discount Code 5932715378 and *total cost: Rs.498*= (486-97=388+85+24): Original cost-discount 20% = 388+ shipping charge+ tax


----------



## lindastone6020 (Oct 9, 2011)

it is very easy to find in-ear headphone in good quality and wholesale price.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 9, 2011)

kool said:


> OK Megamind..., now i want to buy one more cheap earphone: just select any one of these two. Because i'm getting at very cheap with huge discount code on HS18.com
> 
> Panasonic In-Ear Canal Earphone Headphone for iPods,MP3 : RP-HJE120E-K
> OR
> ...



Of the 2, pick the panasonic earphones...

Some members of our forum had bad experience with lynx... So contact their support, if they didnt help avoid them...


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Of the 2, pick the panasonic earphones...
> 
> Some members of our forum had bad experience with lynx... So contact their support, if they didnt help avoid them...


OK, i'm cancelling on LYNX, very painful procedure for buying and filling details. By d way Megamind, i always expect green, but ur answer comes red. I mean, i was expecting that u'll choose philips, But u r megamind, so going for panasonic earphones.


----------



## Renny (Oct 9, 2011)

I've ordered the Philips Headphones SHE3570 (White) earphones from Flipkart, I do hope it sounds good!


----------



## kool (Oct 17, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> I've ordered the Philips Headphones SHE3570 (White) earphones from Flipkart, I do hope it sounds good!


 Bro, i ordered too from HS18.com and it has great sound.  @ Rs.350



MegaMind said:


> pl 21 has better bass than pl11..




Megamind, i'm disappointed this time. I ordered 
(1)PL-11 from ebay @ Rs.585
(2)Philips SHE3570 BLUE color from hs18.com @Rs 350

And today i received both from same courier boy. To my surprise there is no difference in both earphones sound quality, both sounds awesome. Now  i think i wasted money by buying PL-11  and it has plain looks with L shape lead. Philips is in blue color, looks cute in ear,and straight lead. I checked both earphones 1st on my nokia 5230 then on micromax music phone, iPod also. I tried to find quality of sound by listening 3 different songs on both earphones one by one, and there is slight difference, compare to SHE3570, PL-11 has only 5% good sound. 

--------
So guys, my experience says if u want *budget earphone with great sound quality, u can go for PHILIPS SHE3570, *u wont get disappointed at this price (Rs.350 only).


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you provide more details about the bitrate of mp3s you listened to ?


----------



## kool (Oct 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> Can you provide more details about the bitrate of mp3s you listened to ?




Most of the songs downloaded from songs.pk


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

^^I guess 128kbps then.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2011)

use studio reference quality if you really want to compare headphones, and use a good source.... a mobile phone is NOT a good source, use a good quality pmp, or a pc with a dedicated soundcard.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

What is studio reference quality my friend?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Oct 18, 2011)

Get Steelseries inears or Razer moreo 1.2k-1.5k max ...
good for gaming and listening to music
also try senheissers but their low range products are not that great :/

dont go for sony ,creative and other crap and never go for skullcandy coz dey are useful just to showoff ...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

red dragon said:


> What is studio reference quality my friend?


i mean, dont go for compressed audio like mp3, fo for lossless codecs like these Lossless data compression - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 



gunnerwholelife said:


> Get Steelseries inears or Razer moreo 1.2k-1.5k max ...
> good for gaming and listening to music
> also try senheissers but their low range products are not that great :/
> 
> dont go for sony ,creative and other crap and never go for skullcandy coz dey are useful just to showoff ...



dunno about the razers, but steelseries makes good headphones.
imho, you should NOT use gaming headphones and normal headphones interchangably. 

and yeah, skullcandy sucks.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 18, 2011)

Buddy,320kbps mp3 is more than enough for pl11.I can not distinguish them from FLAC/ALACs even with 20k iems.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

i tend to use the best


----------

